# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Besnijdenis/Circumcisie - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Circumcisie (besnijdenis)* 
> 
> Een circumcisie of besnijdenis is het inkorten van de voorhuid van de penis, zodanig dat de eikel (eenvoudig) kan worden blootgelegd. 
> De meest voorkomende reden om een circumcisie uit te voeren is een te nauwe voorhuid waardoor problemen optreden bij het plassen, bij het schoonhouden van de eikel, of er is pijn tijdens de erectie en de geslachtsgemeenschap. Bepaalde godsdiensten (o.m. joden en moslims) schrijven besnijdenis van jongens voor. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Medische redenen*  
> 
> ...


Voor meer informatie: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=2575

----------

